# Dry Cat Food



## selkiejc (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm struggling to find a good cat food for my hedgehog. He's about 2 months old. I read somewhere that Royal Canin Kitten Formula is good for them. 

Ingredients :
brewers rice, chicken by-product meal, corn gluten meal, wheat gluten, chicken fat, corn, egg product, natural flavors, dried beet pulp, powdered cellulose, fish oil, vegetable oil, sodium silico aluminate, grain distillers dried yeast, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, psyllium seed husk, salt, fructooligosaccharides, taurine, hydrolyzed yeast, L-lysine

Is this ok for them?? Does anyone have any suggestions?? He isn't a vigorous runner, he has more of a cuddly personality.


----------



## Mjskates (May 14, 2017)

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/search.php?do=getnew#/topics/23034

I really suggest that you read this and learn what are good and bad ingredients. To answer your question, no that is not a good food. It is just a ton of fillers such as brewers rice and corn. It also has by-product which is also bad.


----------



## selkiejc (Jul 7, 2017)

ok thanks! the breeder was feeding him Purina Cat Chow Indoors

Ingredients:
Corn meal, poultry by-product meal, corn gluten meal, soy flour, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), powdered cellulose, animal liver flavor, soybean hulls, malt extract, calcium carbonate, phosphoric acid, salt, choline chloride, potassium chloride, taurine, zinc sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, parsley flakes, niacin, added color (Red 40, Yellow 5, Blue 2), copper sulfate, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.

I'm assuming this is also a bad food choice?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yep, not good at all. Check these two stickies out:

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...d-may-2016-recommended-dry-cat-food-list.html


----------



## aegora (Jul 16, 2017)

My guy LOVES the Fromm food I got him. The day I brought it the first time, he ran straight past the treats I had set out and started to chow down. The kibbles size is nice and small too.









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## selkiejc (Jul 7, 2017)

Ok, thank you all for all the great info and tips!!


----------

